# Redfoot tortoise



## Edahl (Aug 1, 2017)

Redfoot tortoise not eating or moving around since he had 2 abcesses drained and he currently has an upper respiratory infection and is on antibiotics I am really worried


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 2, 2017)

Edahl said:


> Redfoot tortoise not eating or moving around since he had 2 abcesses drained and he currently has an upper respiratory infection and is on antibiotics I am really worried


To help you we could use more specifics:
Enclosure pictures. Lighting type. Heating type. Humidity and temperature. Etc.
How long have you had the tortoise and was it acting normal before?
A lot of times a tortoise on antibiotics may slow or stop eating because they can not digest food due to the antibiotics killing some or most of the gut bacteria.


----------



## Edahl (Aug 3, 2017)

I feed him strawberry applesauce with his antibiotics and he eats alot of it and i soak him everyday i still can not figure out why he will not move around, he lives in a large terarium with controled humidity/temp and sun light, we keep it covered, when i check on him (several times a day) he is fine
Just sitting there, hanging out he is just the sweetest little guy i love him with all my heart, i am just at a loss as to what to do


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 4, 2017)

I don't want to sound like a jerk, but that information was a little vague.
What exactly are the temps and the humidity and how are you providing UVB.
Sunlight through a screen cover or through a glass window does not provide UVB.
You want temperatures between 77 at night and a maximum of 86 during the day. With 84 the perfect Redfoot temp. (IMO)
Your humidity needs to be over 75% and it needs to always be this high. spraying doesn't do a very good job of this so most of us use a closed chamber set-up. That is an enclosure with a lid that retains humidity.
Most of us use a strip florescent UVB light. I recommend the "5.0" because Redfoot do not like bright lights. It stresses them out.
A lot of us use a CHE for heat. Again because it gives off NO light at all, just heat.
Photos of the enclosure and lighting will help us to help you.
Photograph as much of your equipment as you can and we'll help you tweak it.


----------



## daniellenc (Aug 4, 2017)

Pictures of his enclosure and actual temps would be helpful. He is very cute btw!! Infections are rough and depending on how long he's been sick his behavior may be normal. Antibiotics and illness decrease appetite and less food = less energy.


----------



## Edahl (Sep 3, 2017)

I have had ABOO for 8 years and until the beginning of this year and he has always been very healthy, he developed an abcess on his left cheek it was 
Drained and antibiotics where taken, this abcess was drained again more antibiotics we found another abcess under his front right leg drained and antibiotics where given, when he did not
Seem to get better my vet discovered an URI 
Treated with antibiotics 
He did not get alot better we took him to his vet and he found a large abcess on his right ear they planned surgery for the next week (Friday) 1 week
On Monday I feed him on Monday and I went to my own Dr, when I got home I picked him up out of our enclosure he took his last breath the abcess was much larger internally and suffocated him
For
Info I have maintained 
Temps/lights/humidity~i have had 
Several rescues who where very I'll and I read everything I can find and watch over
Them they are my children 
I have had 3 major surgery's to be able to keep and use my fingers My Aboo was my baby and his loss is horrible and I can not bring myself to cremate him
He passed away on
August 28, 2017


----------



## Edahl (Sep 3, 2017)

I am looking for a way to preserve my sweet Aboo I have read up on methods to keep his shell how ever I want to preserve all of him 
It is very important to me he spent alot of time comforting me as I have a rare bone disease and have required many surgeries to continue to walk, move, use my hands he has always he has always been my cuddle bug, since he passed all I do is cry everytime I am near the enclosure and all his family call out for him 
Does anyone know of a way for me to keep him?


----------



## Kenno (Sep 4, 2017)

Edahl,
I am so sorry for you. You did everything you could. 
Your pain will be less as the days go by.

Ken


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 5, 2017)

Terribly sorry to hear that @Edahl . 

If you need to "talk" I am all "listening ears." Just send me a PM (Private Message).


----------

